
Facebook Announces Data Portability - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17689832
======
ytNumbers
This new Facebook functionality could allow an enterprising young startup to
create a tool that would allow people to copy all their Facebook content over
to Google+ or some other social network. The actual Facebook announcement on
this can be found at

<https://www.facebook.com/fbprivacy>

